

Self Service IAM Policies - rwitoff
https://github.com/coinbase/self-service-iam

======
rwitoff
full blog post here: [https://developers.coinbase.com/blog/2015/03/30/self-
service...](https://developers.coinbase.com/blog/2015/03/30/self-service-iam)

